

How I created a fake Google Plus page for Walt Disney - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/222289/googles-own-special-brand-stupidity

======
mkat
The URL strings are hideous! Marketing departments are going to enjoy that!

------
dantynan
and lived to tell the tale (so far, anyway). any moment I expect Goofy to show
up at my door with an ax.

